# Bosch 5" Variable Speed Orbital Sander



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

is that the variable speed model, or the constant one? 
(i have been looking at these….. and might have to look further into them haha)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I think I'm sold ;-)


----------



## AspiringWoodworker (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the same sander and love how it works. However I have the same problem opening the dust container.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good review and the sander looks comfortable to use.

Maybe hook up a shop vac to it?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have that sander as well, and at first I was quite impressed with the paper filter. I thought perhaps I could avoid using a shop vacuum while sanding. As you mention, you have to twist / pry the canister off, which quickly leads to failure of the O-ring. Once the O-ring is damaged, dust spews everywhere. I would replace it, but it only took about a month of occasional sanding to fail. This part of the sander needs to be redesigned.

As far as power, I find it good for light sanding with 120 grit or finer. It has much less power and less amperage than other random orbit sanders, which does mean less vibration. It is variable speed.

Sadly, I have gone back to my Dewalt + shop vac setup, but either sander works well when attached to a shop vac. The WoodRiver crush-proof hose fits both sanders perfectly. The I-socket from Rockler is a must-have accessory!

Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Mine is the model before this one-I'm very happy with it.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the same one and also bought the Bosch dust extractor to pair with it. Works great!


----------



## PaulLL (Dec 27, 2012)

David, please see title, its the variable, ha.

waho6o9, That's the one thing I forgot to mention! It comes with an adapter to hook to a vac, only issue is it fits a 1 1/2" hose and of course my shopvac has a 2" hose though, so I'll have to make a duct tape adapter, Red Green would be proud.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I also have this sander. I don't like it at all. It's very under powered. Hooked up to a shop vac or dust collector the pad won't orbit - only vibrate. It doesn't have enough power to overcome the suction.

It's also really light.I prefer a heavier sander.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's weird, Joe. Do you press down hard when you use it?


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

"*than* i was expecting". than. 
~twitch~


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review I have been abusing mine for many yrs. It has always been very dependable.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have 3 or 4 of these, great sanders. I have dust collecting hoses for mine. I have these hooked to vac, with the mini cyclone. The dust bin on the sanders works but it is a pain to empty.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have this sander as well, I made an adapter to all me to use my Dewalt Dust Extractor with the Bosch. A little electrical tape and a slightly modified female sump pump fitting and I am dust free. I can post a picture if anyone is interested.


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Feb 5, 2014)

Also have this sander, would probably give it 3.5/5. Had the opportunity to use a Festool ROS, and while I think most of their tools are ridiculously priced unless it's your career, if I were ever to begrudgingly buy one, that sander would be it. Easily 2x the power, though louder. The Bosch is overall wonderful if slightly underpowered.


----------

